# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Trying to install software - first time

## Donald112

Hi, I just got my EinScan-S and was finally able to download the software from the website.  I did not see anywhere to register my scanner or anywhere to download a .ple file.  When I run the installer it does not ask me to log in it goes straight to the get license screen.  I don't have a .ple file so I try from the Internet and I get a Network Error:3 .  I am behind a corporate firewall that I am not going to be able to turn off.  Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Donald

----------


## scobo

I suspect the firewall is your problem. They recommend switching off firewalls and antivirus prior to installing.
You could install on a private computer then copy the ple over.
I bought the Afinia ES360 (same as Einscan-s) which came with a usb stick with the software so didn't need to register online. 
This thread might also help ..... http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...sion-1-7/page2

----------


## kevin34

Perhaps you can download the latest version, so hopefully the problems that occur can be resolved.

----------


## scobo

Surely, if he's downloading from the official site, it'll be the latest version anyway ??

----------


## Donald112

> Surely, if he's downloading from the official site, it'll be the latest version anyway ??


Hi all - thanks for the help.  I was able to get in touch with customer service and they sent me the ple file.  I am sure it was my firewall but it is controlled by corporate so I am not going to be able to turn it off.  

I was able to calibrate and get something scanned very easily.  Now I am trying to open the .stl or .obj file in 3D modeling program like Blender or 123D Design.  The programs act like they open the files and show that there are objects in the model but I don't actually see anything.  In blender it seems the object is just a point.  Any ideas? Tricks to getting these files to open?  I used medium resolution and the stl file is 36MB.  I just noticed the obj file is 1KB - not good.  Any ideas?

Thanks,
Donald

----------


## scobo

A 1kb obj file definitely doesn't sound right.
Meshed files are difficult to work with in CAD software.
I tried loading stl's in 123Design and it will display your scan as normal but you can't do much with it.
A better program for actually sculpting or smoothing these files is Meshmixer.
It's free and is very useful for cleaning up or altering a scan.

----------


## Donald112

Ok I will try that software.  I have also struck out with Sketchup.  They all seem to load the stl file but then there is nothing there.

----------


## Donald112

I downloaded Meshmixer and the program can't open the stl file - it just keeps saying "Generating Mesh" for like 2 hours.  I downloaded another stl file from the einscan website and it loaded no problem.  I also opened this downloaded stl file in blender with no problem.  I will try another scan and see if it saves any better.  There are not a lot of options in the einscan software.

----------


## scobo

You're right, options are thin on the ground so it's hard to see where you could have gone wrong.

----------


## Donald112

I have tried four different scans and only one saved correctly.  The other times the stl file would save but could not be opened in any software I have tried and the obj file came out as only 1KB.  The time I got it to work the stl file would open in 123D and in Cura and the obj file as ~14MB.  However when I opened the obj file it was only about 1/2 the model.  In any case I can't get the scans to save consistently.  I am working with einscan support to see if they have any ideas what could be going on.  I assume no one else has had this problem...

----------


## This

do you see the 3D scanned object on screen in the program before you save it as STL or OBJ ?

----------


## lennylane

Donald112, did you figure this out?  I am having the same problem.  Einscan S, during/after scan I am able to see 'thumbnail' in lower left corner, but do not see scanned object in large pane.  When I try to save (either .stl or .obj) the file is only 1kb, and cannot be opened in meshmixer.  Regards.

----------


## jenny_swift88

It seems to me that the author didn't ask about antivirus at all...

----------

